# Winter Rye Seed prices??



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a small amount (30ac.) of winter rye I am getting ready to combine and wondered where I could find what the seed is bringing on the market. I just want to be a little prepared. Thanks..Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, Are you located in the northeast? Are you combing cereal rye? I would be interested if that's the case. Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here in Pennsylvania rye seed does about $12.00 combine run up to $16.00 cleaned and bagged and is usually in short supply.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

endrow, Know where I can get some bin run rye?


----------

